# I lost my baby



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

The ultrasound showed no growth since 10w 3d (about a week) and no heartbeat. They believe it was a genetic abnormality.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh...

Kati. Honey. I am so very very sorry.














My thoughts and heart are with you.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

oh, kati...i am so very sorry.







and love and light to you.


----------



## politys (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I am so sorry, Kati. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help you.


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I lost mine too.

Hugs,

Kiley


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I am so sorry. Peace be with you.


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

: I am so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry!










How are you doing? Are you resting and trying to just take it easy for a bit?


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I was rooting for your after your daughter's stillbirth.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry.

-Angela


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm very sorry


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_i'm so sorry... i really don't know what to say exceot you'll be in my thoughts and prayers...._


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I am so sorry!


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses...


----------



## robertsmama (Jan 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for this new pain on top of what you were already trying to deal with. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh, I will never understand the unfairness of life.







I'm so sorry.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi mama,
I am so sorry about the loss of your newest baby. I am due in July as you were, also with a previous stillborn and have been following you and just saw your post under PABL. I am so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so sorry about the loss of your two babies. Life really sucks when it deals you a double-whammie like that.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh God, I am sooo sorry.....

I wept when you lost Mackenzie and prayed for your and your dh for peace and I am so sorry that you haven't received it yet. My heart sinks for you as its' not fair....you have already been through enough sorrow for a lifetime with the loss of Mackenzie....now this....

God...enough is enough for this mama!!!

Peace always...


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

No! No! Noooooo!!!!!

My heart breaks for you! You were supposed to get to keep this one. You have been through so much, and you deserve peace . . . and more than a little good fortune.

Holding you and your family in the light tonight.


----------



## ella*enchanted (Jun 3, 2006)

(((hugs))) I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

I am so sorry....you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Kati, I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know if you remember me, but I'm from Nov 06 on bbc. Please let me know if you need anything.


----------



## yasmel (Jun 23, 2006)

Hugs, Kati, I am really sorry for loss.


----------



## SativaStarr (Jul 16, 2007)

Hugs Mama. Im so sorry you have to endure yet another loss.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this news, I have continued to think of you after the loss of Mackenzie, and wish you much healing as you deal with another loss. Take care- I'll be keeping you in prayer.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I am so, so sorry, mama. I was so excited when I saw that you were expecting this new one after all you've been through.
You will be in my thoughts


----------



## gerlassie (May 26, 2007)

Hugs and Love

Kim ( Daniel 6 and David 2 )


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

I am so sorry.















your babies are thought of and remembered


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry, mama


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I just found this thread when I did a seach to see how you were doing.

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no, I am so incredibly sorry for your losses. (((hugs)))


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

I thought of you today and decided to go looking for you...and this was your last posting. I was with you in the Nov 06 ddc and you were such an inspiration...a young hip military mama having her 1st at home!!
You're still young...and hip (and military too I suppose) living in paradise...but I know your world seems dark right now. I must believe there is some power working for you...even when all is so dark, there is a tiny light somewhere. This pain that you suffer will be lifted...and you will be happy again.
I wish you peace mama...I'm praying for you...


----------

